# Anyone want to guess at this little girl?



## chemming69 (Sep 3, 2011)

She is chocolate brown and orange. I have tried to find something like her on the internet and have had no luck. She is a domesticated barn cat. That is what I like to call them. We live in the country and people dump their cats out here when it is about fixing time. I am a sucker for animals and can't see them go hungry so I feed them. I try to keep them as healthy as possible. In fact they have the best immune systems going. I got a Havanah Brown last year so I am also wondering if the Havanah gene is in the male or female or both? Anyone have a clue as both cats have different mothers.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

the orange on her head and stripe on her nose makes me think Torti. got any other pics at other angles to see? 

Anyway she is cute.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Adorable kitty, thanks for posting her pics.


----------



## chemming69 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Do they come in chocolate brown?*

That is what I thought but she is all brown and I wasn't sure if they needed more orange.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

She's beautiful, I've never seen a brown kitten before. I would say torti as well though. Very unique coloring!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

with the orange on the head and the stripe I am still thinking tortie. I also see a spot on her front paw and looks like some mild shading on her undercoat. also her tail shows a few various shades, but it may be lighting.. when her kitten fur grows out may be easier to see. 

I would still lean toward a chocolate tortie

One of those blacks def. looks tortie, so the genes are there..


----------



## chemming69 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Hershey*

Hershey is my indoor cat and I took him in from one of my barn cats. He is solid brown. I have learned more from these barn cats then you could ever imagine. I am assuming he is Havanah Brown. Who would have thought, from a stray barn cat?


----------



## chemming69 (Sep 3, 2011)

These barn cats never cease to amaze me though!


----------



## chemming69 (Sep 3, 2011)

I didn't know there was such a thing as a chocolate tortie


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

That Hershey is sticking his tongue out? That is just adorable!!!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Tortie can be any combination of black/brown/gray/light brown & orange/cream.

It's hard to tell with her kitten coat, but she's either a brown/orange tortie or a dilute light brown/light orange (cream) tortie. 

Does the gray kitten have a cream spot (kinda looked like it in the pic), if so, she is another dilute tortie.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Havanah brown is one type of pure breed cat. Not all brown cats are Havanah brown. Actually, 99% of them are not. If your cat is a barn cat, then its most likely he is not Havanah brown, not even a Havanah mix. And there is no such thing as "Havanah gene in male or female". The gene is in a pure breed Havanah brown and his/her decendents. Not related to gender. 

Your baby is tortie. Although black or blue /orange tortie is most common, brown/orange tortie is not rare either.


----------



## chemming69 (Sep 3, 2011)

He does that when he is happy. His mom does it too.


----------



## chemming69 (Sep 3, 2011)

From what I read just now the Havana's are and "engineered" breed" using a black cat with the recessive brown gene. So actually any one of my black cats could have the recessive gene.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I think you've hit the nail on the head Chemming, your black barn cats must carry the brown gene. I've never seen a more beautiful kitten!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Never seen coloring like that, pretty amazing...they are gorgeous! I love that pic with all the kittens and mom...Thank you for sharing those pics


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

What an adoorable kitty! Yes, I agree with you that her color is _chocolate tortie_. Even if the _one _orange toe was all the orange on her she would still be considered a tortie. Her blue littermate looks like there a smidge of cream on forehead? or on a toe as well, so she would be blue-cream or dilute tortie. Both chocolate and blue are recessive genes to black, so papacat must also be carrying chocolate and blue.


----------

